# mySN PCGH-Optimus-Notebook mit zwei Grafikkarten für 799 Euro [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. August 2010)

*mySN PCGH-Optimus-Notebook mit zwei Grafikkarten für 799 Euro [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu mySN PCGH-Optimus-Notebook mit zwei Grafikkarten für 799 Euro [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: mySN PCGH-Optimus-Notebook mit zwei Grafikkarten für 799 Euro [Anzeige]


----------



## Bensta (3. August 2010)

*mySN PCGH-Optimus-Notebook mit zwei Grafikkarten für 799 Euro [Anzeige]*

196 Minuten Akku ist gut ? Unter Last oder was ?
Warum machen andere Hersteller nicht die Akku´s von Apple nach so wie sonst auch alles ?!?


----------



## NCphalon (3. August 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Optimus-Notebook mit zwei Grafikkarten für 799 Euro [Anzeige]*

Och bitte Leute... dann hab ich auch zwei Grakas


----------



## Oblivious187 (3. August 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Optimus-Notebook mit zwei Grafikkarten für 799 Euro [Anzeige]*

Für micht stellt sich die Frage wieso das Gaming-Notebook ähnliche Werte bei der Laufzeit erreicht, aber kein Optimus besitzt. Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Zeitmessugen beider Notebooks vergleichbar sind?
Außerdem finde ich es schade, dass man nicht auf einen 9 Zellen Akku upgraden kann. Geht das technisch nicht, passt z.B. der zusätzliche 9 Zellen Akku überhauptnicht hinein? Oder kann man diese Option noch hinzufügen?
Für mich scheint Optimus keinen großen Vorteil zu besitzen oder kann micht jemand erleuchten? Abgesehen davon fehlt DirectX 11 .


----------



## DominikZepp (3. August 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Optimus-Notebook mit zwei Grafikkarten für 799 Euro [Anzeige]*



Bensta schrieb:


> 196 Minuten Akku ist gut ? Unter Last oder was ?
> Warum machen andere Hersteller nicht die Akku´s von Apple nach so wie sonst auch alles ?!?



Aber wirklich, vor Allem, weil in dem Bild das Gaming-Notebook mit höherer Leistung und ohne Optimus eine längere Akkulaufzeit hat. Laut der Tabelle ist das ohne Last; vll soll es aber auch 296min heißen, dann wäre es wieder gut.


----------



## fseuring (3. August 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Optimus-Notebook mit zwei Grafikkarten für 799 Euro [Anzeige]*

"In Crysis ist das PCGH-Optimus-Notebook ein wenig schneller *wie* das teurere PCGH-Gaming-Notebook."

Au, das tut weh.


----------



## Razor2408 (4. August 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Optimus-Notebook mit zwei Grafikkarten für 799 Euro [Anzeige]*

Da gehört *als* rein. 
Und das Notebook ist imo völlig überflüssig.


----------



## Ovaron (4. August 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Optimus-Notebook mit zwei Grafikkarten für 799 Euro [Anzeige]*

Die mobilen I3 Prozessoren von Intel verfügen doch überhaupt nicht über einen TurboBoost, wie im Artikel geschrieben wird! 
Das haben doch nur die I5 und I7 Prozessoren!


----------



## HagBC (4. August 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Optimus-Notebook mit zwei Grafikkarten für 799 Euro [Anzeige]*

Einfach mal geizhals checken. Da bekommt ihr einen sauber verarbeiteten core i7 720qm (Ein echter Vierkernen) + radeon 5730 (DX11) etwa zum gleichen Preis.

core i3 ist jawohl wirklich die sparversion - da kann ich mein notebook ja gleich bei saturn kaufen


----------



## mySN.de (4. August 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Optimus-Notebook mit zwei Grafikkarten für 799 Euro [Anzeige]*



Oblivious187 schrieb:


> Für micht stellt sich die Frage wieso das Gaming-Notebook ähnliche Werte bei der Laufzeit erreicht, aber kein Optimus besitzt. Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Zeitmessugen beider Notebooks vergleichbar sind?
> Außerdem finde ich es schade, dass man nicht auf einen 9 Zellen Akku upgraden kann. Geht das technisch nicht, passt z.B. der zusätzliche 9 Zellen Akku überhauptnicht hinein? Oder kann man diese Option noch hinzufügen?


 
Hallo !

Die ATI 5650 Mobility taktet schnell und stark herunter. 
Daher erreicht das Gaming-Notebook vergleichbare Akkulaufzeiten.
Die 9 Zellen Option kann leider nicht als Upgrade angeboten werden.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (5. August 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Optimus-Notebook mit zwei Grafikkarten für 799 Euro [Anzeige]*

Finds aufjedenfall auch gut, dass ihr es jetzt in "plus integrierter grafikeinheit" verbessert habt. gestern abend waren es ja noch "zwei Grafikkarten"...

@topic: 
ist optimus weniger effizent, als intel core mit ati grafiklösung? die Acer Timeline Serie (ist zwar vlt. schlechtes beispiel) schafft ja mit dieser hardware deutlich bessere akkulaufzeiten, z.b. 4820tg


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. August 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Optimus-Notebook mit zwei Grafikkarten für 799 Euro [Anzeige]*

Ja, die Originalheadline ist mindestens irreführend. Sry dafür.


----------



## AMD-Fanatiker (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Optimus-Notebook mit zwei Grafikkarten für 799 Euro [Anzeige]*

Ich würde gerne eine Stellungnahme von Schenker hören, weshalb um Gottes Willen nicht ein CPU der neuen Sandy-Bridge Reihe eingebaut wurde? Darin befindet sich ja die Intel HD Graphics 3000 bzw. HD 2000welche zudem nocht viel schneller sind als alle bisherigen Intel Grafikeinheiten. Auch die CPU an sich werden zum gleichen Preis angeboten aber die Leistung ist viel höher. 
Also wieso nicht wie beim XMG P501 und XMG P701 machen und einfach eine Sandy-Bridge CPU einbauen? Der kluge Kunde wird doch jetzt nicht dieses "veraltete" Notebook für den angebotenen Preis kaufen wenn die eingebaute CPU so Leistungsschwach ist!


----------



## Ossiracer (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Optimus-Notebook mit zwei Grafikkarten für 799 Euro [Anzeige]*

"derzeit schnellste mobile Grafikkarte Mobility Radeon HD 5870 mit 1.024 MiByte Speicher"

Ach was.. die GTX480M is ja auch langsamer


----------



## TomTomGo1984 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Optimus-Notebook mit zwei Grafikkarten für 799 Euro [Anzeige]*

ich vermute dass MySN genauso wie andere "barebone-zusammenschrauber" probleme damit haben, brauchbare barebones mit aktueller technik und qualitätsstandards die uns europäern gerecht werden zu bekommen.
Das hier verbaute TW9 von Quanta ist eines der wenigen Barebones die qualitativ so hochwertig sind, dass sie nicht beim bloßen ansehen auseinander brechen...

insbesondere spreche ich hier jetzt mal Clevo BBs an, die zwar auch stark auf NVidia setzen, aber bis jetzt immer schon hässliche oder schlechte produkte ablieferten.

Compal als BB Hersteller hat hier auch stark nachgelassen, außerdem setzen sie atm vermehrt auf AMD VGAs .. ( Nach dem großen sterben der 8600M GPUs auch kein Wunder) .. an Barebones wie das HL90 kann der aktuelle plastikschrott nicht heranreichen

Was mich allerdings verwundert ist, dass das TW9 ursprünglich mit einer GF3xx onboardlösung ausgeliefert wurde... daher stellt sich mir die frage ob hier Rebranding betrieben worden ist, oder tatsächlich ein neuer Chip verlötet wurde...

nachdem aber kein neuer sockel drauf ist, vermute ich rebranding


----------

